# When to start using Cyclogest?? help please



## Groovy_Tuesday (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi please could you help, 

I'm on SP and start with Gonal F tomorrow morning but cant remember when I am supposed to start using the pessaries do I need to start tomorrow morning as well - 

I forgot to ask the DR today and cant remember what the nurse said about when to start the pessaries as I was concentrating too much on how to administer the drugs! I know I need to put one in, in the morning and one in the eve but if you could let me know when to start I would be eternally grateful.

Thanx

xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You start the cyclogest on the evening of egg collection usually.

At the stimming stage with Gonal F you want the uterine lining to grow under the influence of the oestrogen secreted by the growing follicles. When your follicles are the right size and the lining has grown, they schedule your egg collection.

You have the trigger shot, 36 hours later the egg collection.

After the egg collection you start the progesterone suppositories to mature the lining and get it ready for the implantation of the embryos.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Groovy_Tuesday (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you Hopeful you are a star and have put my mind at rest phew! and congratulations on your BFP its great to see the success stories  x


----------

